# UNPROFOR Documentary



## John Nayduk (19 Feb 2013)

A few years ago my wife and I watched a documentary about our involvement in UNPROFOR.  There was a lot of vets interviewed and they were very candid about the conditions that we served under.  I can't for he life of me remember the nameof the documentary or even who produced it.  Is there anyone here that remembers the documentary or even better, where to find it?

Cheers,
John


----------



## dapaterson (19 Feb 2013)

There's an NFB film that focuses on the death of MCpl Mark Isfeld, called The Price of Duty.  It's one of three films in the Protection Force series.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Feb 2013)

I was in a film that was made about "combat stress" in the 90s.. not sure if it was public or not.

Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## fake penguin (21 Feb 2013)

Thanks for showing a link to those documentaries. Nice to see documentaries about Canadian Peacekeepers. RIP  MCpl Mark Isfeld.


----------



## John Nayduk (7 Mar 2013)

Bzzliteyr, do you remember what the documentary was called or who produced it?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (8 Mar 2013)

I do not.. but i do recall people going on their PLQs and coming back having seen it.. it was "something something combat stress" (?)


----------



## MikeL (8 Mar 2013)

I think I saw that video on a course, possibly BMQ.  Was their reenactments of troops on patrol, etc in the video as well?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (8 Mar 2013)

I can't recall.. I know it involved us sitting in front of our Cougars.. being interviewed


----------



## John Nayduk (9 Mar 2013)

Well that's a start.  Do you guys think it was produced by DND (doubtful because many of the interviewees were very critical of the government) or just used by DND?

Cheers,
John


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Mar 2013)

Any UNPROFOR videos would be something I am also interested, great topic.

dileas

tess


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Mar 2013)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Any UNPROFOR videos would be something I am also interested, great topic.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Same here.


----------



## John Nayduk (10 Mar 2013)

I have found a couple of leads.  DND produced a documentary called "Witness to Evil" but that seems to deal with Rwanda and The Passionate Eye did one called "Crash Landing" (discussed in another thread elsewhere on this site).  I have a friend who works for the CBC checking into the Passionate Eye documentary for me.  I'll everyone updates as I find more information.


----------



## McBrush (10 Mar 2013)

Here is a link to a video called Crash Landing and Opération retour

 http://vimeo.com/3235639
http://vimeo.com/3257054


----------



## John Nayduk (13 Mar 2013)

Thank you for the links but it's not the one I'm looking for.  The Crash Landing link has a title of Opertion Homecoming when you watch the video.  I'm looking for a video about UNPROFOR in Yugoslavia.
I'll keep looking, thanks again.
Cheers,
John


----------



## Jungle (13 Mar 2013)

McBrush said:
			
		

> Here is a link to a video called Crash Landing and Opération retour
> 
> http://vimeo.com/3235639
> http://vimeo.com/3257054



One guy talked to his mom on a PRC-25 ??

I know one of the guys in the video; he does not tell the whole story...  :


----------



## the 48th regulator (14 Mar 2013)

Been searching for last couple of days;

http://www.nfb.ca/explore-all-directors/garth-pritchard/

dileas

tess


----------

